# How do I fatten up my goat?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok so I got my goat when she was supposedly old enough to be off the bottle (but I am not convinced). I was told she was two months old but she was very small. Since they were my first goats, I just assumed she was a small goat so I fed her and her brother grain (her brother is very large). Ever since I have gotten her, she has had food issues. She will back away from her food a lot and let her brother eat it. So I have began to tie her up but she hasn't been gaining any weight and she has been eating all the food. She is underweight but I feed her 3 cups a day (as suggested on fiasco farm.com). I have tried giving her more but she doesn't eat all of it. They eat sunflower seeds mixed with BOSS and have hay once a day. What do you use to make your goats gain weight? I really want to kid her this winter because she will be 1 1/2 years old but I will not do so if she doesn't gain any weight. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What breed and how big is she? Pictures would help.

Has she been treated for coccidia, or worms? Any loose minerals available? What kind of hay? Fresh water, shelter, etc?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I feed alfalfa hay. I haven't tested her for worms but I will pick up some deformed when I get them food next week. She is about the size of my full grown chocolate Labrador but her brother is about twice that size. I will get pictures posted. They always have fresh water and they always have a clean shelter cause I only allow them in at night or if it is really cold (they have an overhang spot to go as well) and I change it frequently even though it usually isn't used


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BOSS is sunflower seeds. Are you saying you are feeding her sunflower seeds other than Black Oil Sunflower Seeds? You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia and treat appropriately.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> BOSS is sunflower seeds. Are you saying you are feeding her sunflower seeds other than Black Oil Sunflower Seeds? You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia and treat appropriately.


Oh haha I mean I feed black oil sunflower seeds and alfalfa pellets. I think the problem is their diet. Before I fed a mix of grains and they were much healthier so I am going to switch back to that and I am also going to deform both my goats


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I feed mine a mix of whole oats, barely and boss. They also get alfalfa hay and grassy hay. They seem pretty good, but I am interested in this topic too


----------

